# Best Binding co



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

390s
......


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm getting the 09-10 artifact 1985 with blue 390s..... 390s are the way to go best park bindings out there for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

i have the artifact also but not the 1985, and i got 390s


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

390s are a solid choice. i also own a pair of flux bindings and love them. very solid and the cap strap never slips. i have the super emblems but the distortions are the more park oriented ones so those would be a good choice to go with the artifact.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be the first to throw *Union *in there. Been on the same pair going on 4 seasons now on my main board with some newer Forces on my rail board. So far they're everything I need in a binding. I like that I can replace every part on C3-Shop.com any time if I ever need to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I'll be the first to throw *Union *in there. Been on the same pair going on 4 seasons now on my main board with some newer Forces on my rail board. So far they're everything I need in a binding. I like that I can replace every part on C3-Shop.com any time if I ever need to.


Beat me too it! lol Union! been rockin them for 3 seasons, good ish. got the data and the force


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

i am using a 08-09 rome 390 too

looks great, feels great

nothing beats it with that prize


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

for sure unions, are the shit, my racthet broke part my fault, they still sent me new ratchet free, life time warrenty ftw...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

"ive only heard that over the web not from anyone in real life"

ooh are we real...want to touch me


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried the Targas and they felt ok but seemed pretty damn heavy at least compared to my gmp est cartels and union forces. Maybe the 390's are lighter.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

390s are actually really heavy too, but they are just like pillows


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

390's are <3


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

ill be '_that_' guy, but i have to say burton makes some great bindings


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> ill be '_that_' guy, but i have to say burton makes some great bindings


i will be that guy and say NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO 


Union FTW


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Hey...How bout.....
> 
> Flowbindings!!!!:laugh:


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

get FTW bindings


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> ill be '_that_' guy, but i have to say burton makes some great bindings


id agree that burton does make some quality bindings but thats really all they make that stands out for me (except the burton mayhem 09' which is what im ridin right now and i LOVE it), but the only problem i have with them is the they ask for way to much money..i do have burton bindings right now but if i had to choose my next bindings im thinkin 390s. its all about preference


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally prefer the Union's to the Rome's, and I'd go Force for the artifact but the 390's are definitely solid. Not a big fan of Flux, I rode a pair of Super Titan's (I believe) and yes the cap strap was great but that was about it. They just didn't feel as solid and rewarding as any of the other bindings I've ridden.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You asked for companies, so I say Rome and Union, followed by Ride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Another vote for Union Forces. They simply kickass.


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

I ride Drake. Honestly, last year's DTMs made a huge difference in my riding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm also looking to buy a new pair of bindings. Which union force bindings do you guys recommend? MC's, SL's?


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

im happy with my regular forces...im glad i got them last yr coz they dont have it in RED this yr !!
________
Web Shows


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah i was thinking about getting the 2010 year in green with my libtech trs. Green on green.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i love union forces, second behind those is the 390's
the only thing i dont like about the 390s is that the ankle strap is a big fat squishy gelly pile of mush.
its just too soft and cushy for me i cant feel my binding tight on my boot.
other than that i think 390s are excellent bindings for park and all around riding.
but even though thats being said,
id pick unions over them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone have problems with screws coming lose on their union bindings? A friend of mine had the force-mc's and half way down the slope, one of his straps just came lose and he had to get another screw put in. Weird, but he said that he didnt really maintain his bindings to well so I figured thats why it happened.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Union, then Ride, then Rome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

I use the burton bindings with my custom x since it uses that new EST! But with my other board I most definitely union!!! I rock the Danny Kass...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> ill be '_that_' guy, but i have to say burton makes some great bindings



I agree I have Cartels for 2 years and they are light and respond great. Everyone has there own experiences with cretina brands I had Salomon SPX and they shattered the heel cup, But I dont feel the need to say they are garbage based on my pair, Even if they might be...

Burton is the Darth Vadar of snowboarding I know most wanna hate them. I just cant they basically started snowboarding..respect them


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Talking companies in general? I'm on board with Union. Rome gets my nod as runner-up.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

All the way, their Force's are bomb-proof.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

kirlyfryal said:


> id agree that burton does make some quality bindings but thats really all they make that stands out for me (except the burton mayhem 09' which is what im ridin right now and i LOVE it), but the only problem i have with them is the they ask for way to much money..i do have burton bindings right now but if i had to choose my next bindings im thinkin 390s. its all about preference


I would agree they USED TO make quality bindings... until they started cutting costs everywhere they could... look at the co2 and c60 bindings and how many highbacks have broken because of the new cheap plastics they are using.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

nidecker.

i'm mostly an all-mountain freerider and i have used their pro 800s for the last 5 seasons. they are supersolid and responsive. i work in a ski school and many instructors here swear by their nidecker bindings.

alasdair


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i personally would not put burton on the list of good bindings companies either. i have had broken frames, forward lean adjusters, ratchets and straps on various models. they do other things great, but not bindings. that's why i'm riding both rome and union this season.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> i personally would not put burton on the list of good bindings companies either. i have had broken frames, forward lean adjusters, ratchets and straps on various models. they do other things great, but not bindings. that's why i'm riding both rome and union this season.


Ahem, I'd have to blatantly disagree with you. From my experience (extensive, but by no means ultimate) with Burton bindings, from the CFXs to the custom, freestyle, mission and cartel, I've friends who use the same, and the only significant conclusion I have about these bindings is that the quality is exemplary. No durability issues, no issues period. In fact, I think the opposite of Burton: I think they do bindings better than anything else. Maybe not their outerwear.

But I highly recommend the Union Forces. Quality binding. Green is sick


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> Ahem, I'd have to blatantly disagree with you. From my experience (extensive, but by no means ultimate) with Burton bindings, from the CFXs to the custom, freestyle, mission and cartel, I've friends who use the same, and the only significant conclusion I have about these bindings is that the quality is exemplary. No durability issues, no issues period. In fact, I think the opposite of Burton: I think they do bindings better than anything else. Maybe not their outerwear.
> 
> But I highly recommend the Union Forces. Quality binding. Green is sick


just out of curiosity how many days do you get a season give or take?


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i have to agree people love to hate burton but i had a pair of missions that i put over 200 days on in 2 seasons before i broke the heelcup/baseplate... but im a 185lb guy and i ride pretty hard so they hold up good imo (if you kink your straps while awkwardly stuffing your boot in the binding you will break any straps)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm riding 08/09 Salomon Chiefs and I couldn't be happier. They're rock solid and I love that the front strap stays hooked up, it makes strapping in super fast.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I treat my gear pretty rough and have them shipped everywhere. My Uninc EST from 08 is holding up quite well with only the stitching of the straps ripping loose.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

rome
then ride


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

RIDE

rome

union


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha I am going to jump on the wagon, I have both 390's and union force's and on my skate banana I rock the forces they are sooooooooooooo nice!!!!


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think there's a best binding company. I just think there are some really solid bindings one company makes and another solid binding another company makes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

iKimshi said:


> I don't think there's a best binding company. I just think there are some really solid bindings one company makes and another solid binding another company makes.



Exactly! 

Union
Burton
Salmon 
Ride

Only ones I tried. Dont know why people on this forum like Rides I felt they were heavy and didnt respond well at all. just my opinion!

Salamons sucked ass. Broke after 5 runs in the hell cup.

Union are good but felt the same as my Burton Cartels.

So its not as much the company but what model you get. 

Just dont buy cheap generic crap


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Union
> Burton
> ...


What kind of Salomons did you have? I'm just curious because my Chiefs are the most solid binding I've ever had. I also %100 agree with you that almost every company has a solid choice in bindings.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i rock the chiefs as well and before that i had the spx pros. def my favorite bindings right above flux.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

I rock 390s and all of my friends have either union contacts or union forces. I love the 390s but my next bindings might be Union so that we could mix-match parts haha. 
I really like the cushy-ness of the 390s and personally I feel the 390s are way more durable than the Union bindings. I have 40 days riding on mine and the boards that i've used in those days are not in good condition but my 390s look like they've been ridden 3 or 4 days. My friends' unions have wear on the straps and on the inside cushion of the highback. Pretty much only cosmetic but still... 
Also I snapped the ladder on my toestrap from it being too cold and then riding over it (still didn't fall off until 3 riding days later lol) and customer service didn't hesitate to send me a replacement. My friend needed a replacement for his Union bindings and they said he needed to buy it from the c3 shop. also the contacts seem kind of flimsy to me, anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

sumo28 said:


> I rock 390s and all of my friends have either union contacts or union forces. I love the 390s but my next bindings might be Union so that we could mix-match parts haha.
> I really like the cushy-ness of the 390s and personally I feel the 390s are way more durable than the Union bindings. I have 40 days riding on mine and the boards that i've used in those days are not in good condition but my 390s look like they've been ridden 3 or 4 days. My friends' unions have wear on the straps and on the inside cushion of the highback. Pretty much only cosmetic but still...
> Also I snapped the ladder on my toestrap from it being too cold and then riding over it (still didn't fall off until 3 riding days later lol) and customer service didn't hesitate to send me a replacement. My friend needed a replacement for his Union bindings and they said he needed to buy it from the c3 shop. also the contacts seem kind of flimsy to me, anyone else?


i ride the 390's as well, sooo kushy!!!
softest ride iv every experienced although i will say that they are HEAVY!!!

still a great pair of bindings for park


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> RIDE
> 
> rome
> 
> union



*FAIL*






10/CHAR


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^Why?

Ride is super rad. Their 09/10 line-up is killer, and they are doing some really cool more "innovative" stuff imho. I have 08/09 Contrabands and 09/10 Delta MVMNTs.


09/10 lineup of Alpha, Delta, Contraband, and Nitrane is fucking awesome. 

Aluminum baseplate and heel cup is killer, and their straps are super comfy. Quality is great and replacement parts easily available.... definitely happy with Ride.


And then of course Rome (390s, Targas) and Union (Force, etc) are awesome products. Those 3 companies are the top of my list, with my preference just being Ride.


----------

